# ikakasal and magpapakasal



## meetmeinnyc

Hi 

What is the difference between 'Ikakasal na kami' and "Magpapakasal na kami'?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## epistolario

I believe that these two sentences can be used interchangeably in casual conversations. However, it appears that _magpapakasal na kami_ is an active construction (i.e., the focus is on the doer of the action), while _ikakasal __na__ kami_ is a passive construction (i.e., the focus is on the act of getting married). 

Let's wait for the opinion of others.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks, epistolario! 

Which one would you rather use if someone asked you if you are married, and you would say that you are going to get married soon?


----------



## epistolario

Although there is a slight difference in the construction and focus of each sentence, I really feel that they are used interchangeably in casual conversations.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

I see.. Thanks for your input, epistolario!


----------



## DotterKat

meetmeinnyc said:


> Hi
> 
> What is the difference between 'Ikakasal na kami' and "Magpapakasal na kami'?
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



*Ikakasal* is the benefactive-focus, contemplated aspect of _kasal_. *Magpapakasal* is the actor-focus, contemplated aspect of _kasal_. They both translate into English as "_(We are)...getting married / going to get married_". The nuance of focus gets lost in the translation.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks for the input, DK!


----------



## mariechin1234

Ikakasal is imminent


----------



## DotterKat

mariechin1234 said:


> Ikakasal is imminent



Absolutely not.

The _i-_ affix does not render a nuance of imminence that is greater than what could be suggested by the _mag-_ affix. Comparative precedence is indicated by adverbs of time and imminence can apply to either affix depending on which adverb is used.

To wit, both of the sentences below are correct:

Magpapakasal kami _bukas_. (more imminent)
Ikakasal kami sa _susunod na linggo_. (less imminent)

The aforementioned affixes simply render a nuance of focus that is lost in the English translation.


----------

